# Trying to OC x1600 Pro, need some advice



## m0nkjee (Sep 10, 2006)

Just purchased a Sapphire x1600 pro 512mb AGP as an upgrade to my old 9800 pro 128mb, 

Heard this card is very overclockable especially with decent cooling, well I got a massive fan shoved in the side of my case at high speed, so hopefully that will be sufficiant.

So I downloaded atitool latest beta. But every time I try and change the clock speeds of either the GPU or the Ram, the settings slingshot back to default when I click set clock speed, or even if I use the option to update clock speeds in real time.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 10, 2006)

What version of ATITool are you using?

IMHO, old 9800pro have more horse power than new x1600pro, if not same horse power for newer game.  You should upgrade to at least x1800 class.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Agility (Sep 10, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> What version of ATITool are you using?
> 
> IMHO, old 9800pro have more horse power than new x1600pro, if not same horse power for newer game.  You should upgrade to at least x1800 class.
> 
> ...



He's already bought it so stop killing him by saying it is lousier then 9800pro.   Anyway did you download the latest ATI Tool beta .25? I am using the same card as you and i can overclock without any problem. But its best not to as artefacts is visible after 50mhz (for me) even with a 17Inch fan blowing at my sidecasing.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 10, 2006)

*From 9800 to X1600*

And, if he's on an AGP system, I was told, the X1600 is the biggest you can go from ATI. I know.. I wanted the biggest I could get but being on AGP, I was told the X1600 is the only option unless you go to a 7800 AGP Nvidia. The Nvid was 256, the X1600 is 512. True? And.. I'm trying to overclock as well, but cooling is my issue.


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 10, 2006)

I bet you have CCC running, you need to disable catalyist AI in both CCC and Ati tool before you do anything and preferable go into "start".....run.....type "msconfig" and under both the services and startup tabs disable CCC entries otherwise CCC is controlling the show and just overrides ATi tool.  You dont actuall need to go to MSconfig but it gives you more freedom you should be able to just get away with disabling.

You can still use CCC whenever you want by double clocking the icon its just not loading on startup and/or running in the background as a process if you go the whole hog.


----------



## Agility (Sep 10, 2006)

Taylor said:


> And, if he's on an AGP system, I was told, the X1600 is the biggest you can go from ATI. I know.. I wanted the biggest I could get but being on AGP, I was told the X1600 is the only option unless you go to a 7800 AGP Nvidia. The Nvid was 256, the X1600 is 512. True? And.. I'm trying to overclock as well, but cooling is my issue.



Well i dont know where have you heard it but i could easily clock my card to a X1600XT speed easily. The only problem is artefacts start to show if i dont a fan and blow it. Sometimes games just hang for no apparent reason. And i'm quite fine with the stock speeds though i have to lower the graphical settings on my games which look like


----------



## Taylor (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi, 
I wasnt talking about clocking, I meant with an AGP set up, the X1600 was the biggest card I was told you could get from ATI, the X1800 and X1900 series are all PCI 16. Nvidia makes a 7800 AGP. But its 256 MBram. As far as clock speed goes.. I'm all up for getting the most we can.  My X1600 is ok, but if theres room for improvement... I'm in!!! Of course me being on and older OEM system, there are alot of limits to what I can get I imagine. 
Taylor


----------



## Tatty_One (Sep 10, 2006)

Taylor said:


> Hi,
> I wasnt talking about clocking, I meant with an AGP set up, the X1600 was the biggest card I was told you could get from ATI, the X1800 and X1900 series are all PCI 16. Nvidia makes a 7800 AGP. But its 256 MBram. As far as clock speed goes.. I'm all up for getting the most we can.  My X1600 is ok, but if theres room for improvement... I'm in!!! Of course me being on and older OEM system, there are alot of limits to what I can get I imagine.
> Taylor



I understand but the 1600Pro is not the fastest AGP ATi card out there, the 850 is faster albeit older technology and available in AGP but more hard to find, it is 256 bandwidth with 16 pipes but more exspensive so the 1600 is not a bad choice.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 11, 2006)

Agility said:


> He's already bought it so stop killing him by saying it is lousier then 9800pro.



I am not killing anybody.  I am just told him the truth that 9800 is faster than x1600pro.

Anyway, yeah..., you are right.  Let him found it himself...

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 11, 2006)

True, the 850 is an awsome card. Yes older, but a real butt kicker for along time. I had one, but went for newer technology. The X1600 isnt the fastest for sure, but since AGP is limited, ( cant get X1800 or X1900 ) when it comes to the new stuff, people like me with AGP dont have alot of choices. The 7800 GS OC might have been a good contender.. but I wanted to stick with ATI. The drivers are alittle more stable in 3D modeling programs compared to Nvidia. Except maybe if I went with ATI dual x1600 and Mobo. I think they still make an AGP Mobo with dual X1600's from ATI. But not sure.


----------



## m0nkjee (Sep 11, 2006)

Returning this card tommorow for a eVGA 7800 GS CO 256mb AGP, supposed to be the best agp card money can buy, and its over double the price, but its vid memory is clocked at 1300mhz, which seems decent.


----------



## Taylor (Sep 12, 2006)

YEP. I heard for an AGP card, its a killer. But, being a newbie, I went for RAM instead of speed. Good luck and keep us posted!!


----------



## rhythmeister (Sep 12, 2006)

ARTOSOFT said:


> I am not killing anybody.  I am just told him the truth that 9800 is faster than x1600pro.
> 
> Anyway, yeah..., you are right.  Let him found it himself...
> 
> ...



Are u mad?! I have the 9800 Pro (256Mb and flashed to GeCube XT but 470MHz core) AND X1600 Pro (256Mb @ 611MHz core) and it beats the ass off the oc'd 9800 XT in 3dMark 03 AND 05 and obviously 06


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 12, 2006)

rhythmeister said:


> Are u mad?! I have the 9800 Pro (256Mb and flashed to GeCube XT but 470MHz core) AND X1600 Pro (256Mb @ 611MHz core) and it beats the ass off the oc'd 9800 XT in 3dMark 03 AND 05 and obviously 06


I am glad to hear that.  I have x1600pro too.

How much your x1600pro win over 9800pro?  If you can provide the benchmark comparison score...

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## rhythmeister (Sep 12, 2006)

X1600 score for '05 was nearly 4,400 as far as I remember and the 9800 "XT" gets just a tad under 3,900. This was with both set to high performance in CCC... I played half way thru Condemned, criminal origins with the X1600 then finished it off with the 9800 "XT". The framerate is smoother with the 9800 as far as I can tell but the drool factor is definately much higher on the X1600. I'll install Prey again and see what it looks like with the 9800

I just realized I said 256Mb for the 9800...it's 128, my bad!


----------



## mikek75 (Sep 12, 2006)

If you have a Sapphire X1600Pro 256mb AGP and are lucky enough to have hynix memory fitted (luck of the draw whether its hynix or infineon) P/N 2c8501sa then Sapphire have a new bios which sets the core at 590mhz! Memory stays at 405mhz though.

The card seems stable and doesn't run any hotter than normal (already quite toasty at 84c after FEAR though sapphire techs say gpu safe to 120cMAX)

Definately seen an improvement in performance. PSU is very important with these cards though. Minimum is 25A on the 12V rails...


----------



## m0nkjee (Sep 12, 2006)

The card is definatly outperforming the x1600, it screams in comparison.

But im still getting pretty low FPS in EQ2 with realitivly low settings, starting to thing either something is wrong or my processor is throttling my card or holding back performance.

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ (clocked at 2.01ghz)
eVGA 7800 GS CO 256mb AGP
2 Gigs of Ram


----------



## rhythmeister (Sep 12, 2006)

m0nkjee said:


> The card is definatly outperforming the x1600, it screams in comparison.
> 
> But im still getting pretty low FPS in EQ2 with realitivly low settings, starting to thing either something is wrong or my processor is throttling my card or holding back performance.
> 
> ...



Are u in dual channel mode? Have u tried updating the X1600's bios? Have you tried the same ccc/ in game settings for both cards to make a fair comparison? Fair enought the X1600 only has a 128 bit mem' interface but with the core running at over 600MHz and support for pixel shader 3 I can't see how the 9800 is beating it


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 13, 2006)

mikek75 said:


> If you have a Sapphire X1600Pro 256mb AGP and are lucky enough to have hynix memory fitted (luck of the draw whether its hynix or infineon) P/N 2c8501sa then Sapphire have a new bios which sets the core at 590mhz! Memory stays at 405mhz though.
> 
> The card seems stable and doesn't run any hotter than normal (already quite toasty at 84c after FEAR though sapphire techs say gpu safe to 120cMAX)
> 
> Definately seen an improvement in performance. PSU is very important with these cards though. Minimum is 25A on the 12V rails...


OT a bit,

Mike, can you email me your 590MHz bios.  I am looking around for that without result.

Please send it to artosoft@hotmail.com.

Thank you in advance.

BTW, it is looks like x1600pro draws power not as much as 9800pro.  x1600pro maybe use lesser power than 9800pro.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## ARTOSOFT (Sep 13, 2006)

rhythmeister said:


> Are u in dual channel mode? Have u tried updating the X1600's bios? Have you tried the same ccc/ in game settings for both cards to make a fair comparison? Fair enought the X1600 only has a 128 bit mem' interface but with the core running at over 600MHz and support for pixel shader 3 I can't see how the 9800 is beating it


IIRC, it is because 9800pro have 8 pipelines, while x1600pro have only 4 pipelines.  I am talking about actual hardware pipelines in GPU.

Regards,
Arto.


----------



## BC (Oct 10, 2006)

m0nkjee said:


> So I downloaded atitool latest beta. But every time I try and change the clock speeds of either the GPU or the Ram, the settings slingshot back to default when I click set clock speed, or even if I use the option to update clock speeds in real time.
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.


I have the same problem. Can't overclock the card at all, in ati overdrive or atitool 0.25 b15. I've tried with CC runing, not running, uninstalled...
The card is Sapphire 1600xt ultimate and it was the same with Xpertvision 1600pro so I must be doing something wrong, but what?


----------

